# Gidgets coat looks bad eta..photos



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gidgets coat has little sparse hair places all over her back? There was only one place about a week ago and when I had her at the vet for her vaccinations they gave me a red liquid to put on it as they felt it may be the start of some type of fungal? Well the liquid hasnt helped and the place is bigger and now she is getting more areas that look the same. No bald patches just little discolored patches maybe from sparser hair? Not knowing her age I am not sure if she is blowing her coat or what? She is going to have a coarser coat than Yoshi and Chibi, Chibi has a cottony coat and Yoshi has always been more of a soft velvet feel to him and some places are still quite bald. I am not used to a darker, coarser coat and the changes in them with Chi's.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Did they do a skin scrape? It could be mange?

Short coats don't really blow coat. Or I should say none of mine did.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

At about 10 weeks of age, Chance's coat started getting that coarser feel as you mention. Before that his coat was baby soft. He's the only one I have with a coarser coat.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG & Sonny are coarse they never had bald spots though. 

HM can you take a photo?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Coconut oil.I recommended it to my neighbour as his dog has allergies been at the vets since last year,meds-change of food- allsorts,met him today it's getting better


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here coat has been pretty coarse since I got her that hasnt changed it is just the discoloration and the sparseness that is in certain spots as if it is longer in spots than others. I assumed they would do a scrape when I took her but they didnt seem to be alarmed about it and gave me the fungus drops. I will try to get a photo and see if you can see it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess it is possible that as she is growing her coat is getting lighter/darker in spots as she is changing??


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> Coconut oil.I recommended it to my neighbour as his dog has allergies been at the vets since last year,meds-change of food- allsorts,met him today it's getting better


Agree 100% here



Yoshismom said:


> I guess it is possible that as she is growing her coat is getting lighter/darker in spots as she is changing??


Possible


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some photos of Gidgets back in the best lighting I could find.

Here back 









Better angle so you can see the spot, right, bottom area









and another angle









See how it is kind of all different colors and longish in some areas...just a bit all over the place for a smooth coat. The parents had a coarser longer coat as well. I am adding a photo of them....The Dad's coat is similar to hers on his back in color


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

To me it looks like her coat is just changing but I would still add a little coconut oil to her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie went from black spots on her to light brown spots she changed so much.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is very typical coat change in a smooth at about 10 to 12 weeks old.  That whole process should be over in about 4 to 6 weeks.  Especially with the coarser coats. 

However, if it starts balding, I'd have a skin scrape.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks to me like she's changing coat, have seen this on 4 month old smooth coats


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just read an article online talking about how they start changing coats around 5 to 6 month olds. Something about they stop growing and their coats starts to change due to hormones. It just drives me crazy not knowing how old she is :-(


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with the others, it looks like a natural coat change! It does appear pretty coarse like you said; either coconut oil or a fish oil capsule a couple times a week should help with that, too! =)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took pics when Chance's coat did that. I'll try to hunt them down. She's loosing her undercoat.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would love to see those photos of Chance, I would also love to see his baby photos


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I would love to see those photos of Chance, I would also love to see his baby photos


I found some for you today. 

I'll have to find the ones of the coat thing. But it looks just like what Gidgets is doing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

12weeks old. 


















At about 10 weeks old his coat did what Gidgets is doing. It will look better each week. The whole thing lasted about 4 weeks. He had a blueish undercoat when I brought him home.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll look for the coat change pics. They are on a different disc. I'll post them if I can find the disc.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awe, he was so darling


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Heres must be in reverse, LOL Hers has been doing this for about 3 weeks and keeps getting worse and worse :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would just keep a close eye on it. In some places it looks almost like bald spots starting. If it's getting worse, I would personally ask your vet. It looks kinda red/chafed in some areas. I'd request blood work and a skin scrape if it doesn't improve soon.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

All of those little spots are gone and she has lightened up on her back soooo much...unreal how fast that happens....


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It looks like normal coat shedding to me. Chloe did this. It could also be that you're feeding a better food and her coat is getting better. Ella's coat is sort of patchy with some places being shiny and dark and some dull and lighter. I've seen it more and more shiny the longer she's eating the better food.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is definitely eating a better quality food. They had her on Pedigree adult wet food and dry food :-(


----------

